# road bikes on laguna seca



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

had a crazy thought over coffee last night. a few of the guys i ride with are also avid track*****s with cars and motorcycles. if one was able to rent say laguna seca in monterey or infineon in sonoma would you pay a fee to ride all day?

for car events it's usually anywhere from $150-500 a day, i'm thinking we can fit much more bikes on there therefore it'll be quite a bit less. At the end of the day you can say something like 'I cycled Laguna Seca.'

Thoughts?


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*or you can pay $60 and race the Sea Otter*

nfm...


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I've done the race at sea otter and Infinion and it is a [email protected] blast!!! Perfect pavement, nice climbs, if you get a chance to do either one ,go for it!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Merlin said:


> I've done the race at sea otter and Infinion and it is a [email protected] blast!!! Perfect pavement, nice climbs, if you get a chance to do either one ,go for it!


What bike race do they have at Infineon? I've only ever done Infineon in a Formula Mazda.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

Number9 said:


> What bike race do they have at Infineon? I've only ever done Infineon in a Formula Mazda.


Cougar MT Classic in July


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Today, May 10th was the last spring race, but there will be more in September. I did one race last year.

http://www.infineonracewaycycling.com/


The couger Mountain Classic is a big event with lots of races.

http://www.cmclassic.com/media/news/race_cmc/518085.html


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

Next Saturday May 19th you can ride (your Bike) @ Laguna Seca from 6:30pm to 7:30pm

See: http://www.grand-am.com/News/Article.asp?ID=8091

Also you can do the CCCX MTB XC races @ Fort Ord East Garrison on Saturday morning
then ride over to the race track and see some car action. :thumbsup: 

http://cccx.org/mtb/2007/index.shtml


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

first week in july, there is some charity thing going on at infineon. You see how many laps you can do in one hour and raise donations on a per lap basis. You might need a corporate team/sponsor, which I think can be anybody. I tossed the info when it conflicted with other plans.


----------

